# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  #8289 επιστροφη !!

## kosdim

καλησπερα σε ολους τους φιλου του δικτυου.
χρονια πολλα και χρηστος ανεστη.
ειμαι ο παλιος kdim 8289 και μετα απο απουσια αρκετου χρονου απο το δικτυο λογο επαγγελαμτικων υποχρεωσεων επεστρεψα πισω. ο κομβος ειναι ενεργος βεβαια με 2 λινκ απο τα 4 που υπηρχαν.
τα 2 ενεργα ειναι me ton nikolouri kai ton 7pbm. 
υπαρχουν καποια προβληματακια βεβαια με τον κομβο και τωρα θα ασχοληθω ωστε να τα ξεπερασουμε.
εχω λευθερα αλλα 2 λινκ για οποιον ενδιαφερετε και εχω καλη οπτικη προς ολες τις κατευθυνσεις.
ελπιζω να εχω την απαραιτητη βοηθεια εαν κολησω σε καποια προβληματα με τον κομβο μου.

ευχαριστω 
kosdim Nod Id 8289 (κωστας)

----------

